# Can you....................



## Carrick_Glenn (Sep 4, 2005)

........feed the beetles that meal worms turn into to your lizards?

Is this a good or bad idea?


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

i read somewhere that those beetles are yuckky


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

My water dragon has eaten the odd one but this is the same dragon that eats her poo when she sees it floating in her water tray.....


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I would say to avoid them, the shell would not be easy to digest..


----------



## Carrick_Glenn (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok, no probs! Even too hard to digest for a sav?


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I have heard that they are inedible. I have never fed them to my lizards.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Always wondered this myself, only a couple of reps actually tryed them before refusing anymore, seems they are edible, unsure wether they are unedible, or our reps just dont like the taste of them. Fed the variety of them to the red eared terrapin, as that ate any living thing that entered her water lmFao The rest were frozen and thrown out in the rubbish !


----------

